# Celeste + shooting stars



## OverRatedcx (May 16, 2020)

I was attempting to cycle out Marshal when Isabelle announced some shooting stars tonight ^.^ I’m opening my gates for maybe an hour or two, no fee, for anyone who would like to stay for 10-20 minutes for the diy and some wishing! 

I’ll invite in groups of 4-5! Please comment on this thread with your name & town and I’ll DM you when a space is available. Now for the rules!

•You’re free to explore and shop but please leave things on the ground as they are, be especially cautious with running as I have some hybrids in odd places that you could accidentally run into. 

•Try not to stay for too long, I’ve heard the max wishes you can make are 20 on someone else's island and I’d like everyone to get a chance to visit!

•Pls ignore my terribly messy island, I’m not even a fraction close to being halfway done with constructing so it’s filled with flowers and items chucked on the ground. 

Sorry for the long message, tips are obviously greatly appreciated! have fun!


----------



## Ro1 (May 16, 2020)

Can I come?  Ro1 - Harlem.  Will bring NMT.


----------



## morthael (May 16, 2020)

i would love to come over and get the DIY and get a couple wishes in! thanks for doing this! morthael from terminus!


----------



## lumineerin (May 16, 2020)

Hi there! I'd love to come by if possible! 

I'm Erin from Solitude!


----------



## Maris82084 (May 16, 2020)

I woul love to come. 
Marissa from viruland


----------



## Elpz20 (May 16, 2020)

*hi there! I would love to come over! 
Ey!stefany from LoneCircle*


----------



## Hesper (May 16, 2020)

I'd love to visit for a DIY! Selkie from Hesperides, here. c:


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (May 16, 2020)

Hi! I’d love to come by for a DIY and some stars if there’s space  Ashley from Erinacea!


----------



## masterlauren (May 16, 2020)

Hi I would love to come! Lauren from Crystarium


----------



## kirbye (May 16, 2020)

I'm interested! Would I be able to bring one other person? I'm Maisy from Fairy Isle and they're Annie from Loona Land


----------



## Lycheee (May 16, 2020)

Hello! could I drop by? Lychee from Neverland : )


----------



## purple_vixen (May 16, 2020)

Please can I come? Will tip. Vix from Ostara.


----------



## FaerieRose (May 16, 2020)

Could I come? Rose from Port Melon.


----------



## yappykatie (May 17, 2020)

Can I come visit? I’m Katie from ️w️


----------



## Nia (May 17, 2020)

I would love to visit if you're still going, ign is Isabelle from lonalulu!


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 17, 2020)

I would be interested in visiting! My IGN is Steven, and my island name is Echelon.


----------



## Fye (May 17, 2020)

I'd love to come by if you're still accepting visitors! Doe from Nara


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 17, 2020)

I would like to visit :3
Ashley from Hikari


----------



## PugLovex (May 17, 2020)

if love to come if this is still open! charlotte from oakville


----------



## AutomationAir (May 17, 2020)

If you’re still open I’d love to swing by. KOJI-ouji from GRAPPLER. Thank you!


----------



## Ursling (May 17, 2020)

nvm


----------



## Xdee (May 17, 2020)

Hii May I stop by pls


----------



## Bowserlab (May 17, 2020)

Can I come


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 17, 2020)

Closing this because someone took diys off the ground. I’m so disappointed, I really thought I could trust people on this forum.  Thanks to everyone else for visiting


----------

